# Planungen Koiteich



## underfrange (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

da der neue Koiteichbau näher rückt und ich wissen will ob ich bis jetzt alles richtig geplant habe wende ich mich nun an euch Very Happy
Teichdaten:

-es soll ein Hochteich werden ca 60 cm über Boden (empfinde ich als angenehme Sitzposition)

-der Teich soll eine Gesammttiefe haben von ca 2,2m und ein geschätztes Volumen von 60m³ +-5m³

-es soll ein kleiner Pflanzenfilter seitlich integriert werden, von dem dann ein Wasserfall über ein längeres edelstahlblech in den Teich geht

-Vorgefiltert wird über einen Trommelfilter, die Biokammer besteht aus 2 gemauerten Kammern die jeweils 500l Hel X Schwimmend und Schwebend beinhalten.

-Der Hauptteich hat 3 110er Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer, den ich an der linken Seite angebracht habe, da bei uns der Wind meist von der rechten Seite kommt.

-Der Pflanzenfilter hat auch einen Bodenablauf, der mit einem Y-Stück zusammen mit dem Skimmer angeschlossen wird. Der BA vom Pflanzfilter ist allerdings fast immer geschlossen, und wird nur benötigt um den Pflanzenfilter zu reinigen.

-Pumpentechnisch dachte ich an eine stationäre Linn 02 die ich Über einen Lenze FU drossle.

-Der komplette Teich wird versehen mit einer Betonbodenplatte auf der dann mit Betonschalsteinen gemauert wird.

Habe ich noch etwas vergessen, oder mache ich in meiner Planung einen Fehler? Vielen Dank schon einmal.


----------



## Zacky (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Hallo Uwe.

Sehr schöne Planung und so wie ich denke, gut durchdacht. Aber 2 x 500 l Helix halte ich für deutlich zuviel. Durch den Händler wurde mir gesagt, dass 100 l Helix für 10000 l Teich ausgelegt seien. Die Pumpe kenne ich nicht, kann ich nichts zu sagen. Wie sieht es mit Einströmdüsen aus? Willst du das gefilterte Wasser ausschließlich über den Pflanzenfilter in den Teich zurück schicken?


----------



## underfrange (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Danke. 

Ach nein das hatte ich vergesen zu sagen. Der Pflanzenteich wird mit einer 8000er Oase Eco Pumpe betrieben. Der Einlauf soll links oder rechts unter Wasser sein, um eine Rotation zu bekommen. Mit den 1000l Hel X will ich eine vernünftige Besiedelungsfläche schaffen, um keine Probleme mit der späteren Fischmenge zu bekommen. Denke das ich so um die 20 grosse Fische in ein paar Jahren darin haben werde.


----------



## Joerg (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Hi Uwe,
das sieht schon recht durchgeplant aus.
Wo sind denn die Einlässe geplant?
Die Ecken könnten noch etwas abgerundet werden, das macht es einfacher das ganze Wasser gut zu bewegen.
Der PF wird wohl im Bypass laufen, das ganze Volumen der Filters durchlaufen zu lassen ist nicht nötig.


----------



## underfrange (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Der Einlass soll irgendwo in einer Ecke sein. Dachte das evtl. einer reichen wird? Dieser soll natürlich unter Wasser, damit er im Winter auch weiterlaufen kann.


----------



## Zacky (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Naja...  also mit deinem Helix solltest du ehct nochmal überdenken...nicht das es dann zuviel ist und es Dir im Filter gammeltt, weil nicht genügend durchströmt und versorgt wird...und bei 20 großen Fischis in ruden 60 qbm Teichvolumen haben allemale auf lange Sicht hin Platz...sprich darüner nochmal mit dem Händler deines Vertrauens...Viel hilft nicht immer viel...

Lass uns am Bau mit Foddos teilhaben... :jaaaaa!? jaja


----------



## underfrange (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Ja Ok danke. Werde mit meinem Händler dann alles durchgehen. Fotos gibt es auf jeden Fall. Ich will den Teich halt gleich ausreichend groß bauen (auch die Filter) da ich nicht in ein paar Jahren wieder Umbauen muss


----------



## Joerg (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Uwe,
den Einlauf zu teilen und etwas variabel zu gestalten bringt Vorteile.
Dann kann man auch mal schlecht durchströmte Ecken säubern.
Was auch immer dein Händler dir empfehlen wird, bestücke am Anfang nur die Hälfte und rüste dann bei Bedarf nach.
Ich hab auch mal gedacht viel Material hilft viel.
Es bildet sich ansonsten kein dicker Biofilm, der dann auch mal was abkann.
Das nòtige Filtervolumen für künftige Erweiterungen einzuplanen ist aber vorrausschauend und sinnvoll.


----------



## Patrick K (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Hallo Uwe

erstmal 





> und bei 20 großen Fischis in ruden 60 qbm





Warte mal ab ,wieviele aus den 20 werdenlol

So jetzt zum Helix,1000L sind viel zu viel ,ich würde erstmal mit 300L anfangen, wenn dein Bestand steigt lass deine Helixmenge mitwachsen 

mein Einlauf ist ca. 30cm unter dem Wasserspiegel (keine grossen Oberflächen bewegungen zu sehen),mit einem 30° Bogen kann ich den Wasserstrahl optimieren und eine Kreis bewegung " im Teich erzeugen und den Teich quasi als  eine Art Vortex nutzen, so das der schmutz sich gut  absetzt

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Also 1000l Helix finde ich auch viel zu viel. 500l sollten auch reichen ... allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass der Händler Dir das nicht sagen wird. Er will das Zeug doch auch verkaufen ... 

Aber nur 1 Rücklauf bei 3 Bodenabläufen? Das reicht nicht. Da bekommst Du nie ordentlich Zug auf die BA's, da durch einen Rücklauf nie so viel Wasser passt, wie durch die 3 Abläufe einströmen sollten.
Mach genauso viele Rückläufe wie Du Einläufe hast, dann passt das 

Eine 8000er am PF? Ist das nicht bissel viel? Ich nehm nur eine 6000er ...
Wie stellst Du Dir den Aufbau des PF vor?

Die Planung gefällt mir ansonsten ...

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

@Mandy
es kommt ja auch darauf an, was für eine Pumpe man an diesem  Einlauf hängt, bei einer 40T Rohrpumpe kanst du locker 3 Abläufe fahren ,ist nur die Frage ob er die auch braucht bei der Fläche?

Es spricht aber auch nichts gegen zwei Einläufe (Pumpen),hat man mehr Sicherheit falls sich mal eine Pumpe verabschiedet

Gruss Patrick


----------



## underfrange (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Hallo, die 8000er Pumpe speist ja nur den Pflanzenfilter, damit ein Wasserfall in den Hauptteich führt.
Den Pflanzfilter mache ich höchstens 1,2m an der Tiefsten Stelle, damit ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen rein können. Ansonsten soll ja nur eine Seerose noch rein. 

Wegen dem Rücklauf der Linn Pumpe: Die Pumpe hat einen 110er Abgang wenn ich jetzt gerade nichts vertausche und fördert maximal 70m³. Werde Sie aber drosseln. Wenn ich jetzt 2 110er Rohre an die Pumpe bauen will muss ich doch auch wieder ein Y Stück setzen, mit dem ich dann ja meinen gesammtdurchmesser dannach vergrößere, und somit mit weniger druck in den Teich gehe, richtig? Das würde dann ja auch bedeuten das ich weniger Kreisbewegung zusammen bekomme??


----------



## Joerg (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Uwe,
das mit dem Druck ist nur bedingt richtig.
70m3 aus einem 110er ist schon ordentlich Strömung, die erreicht aber nicht alle Stellen.
Teilst du das Wasser auf 2 Einläufe auf, kannst du mal etwas mit der Richtung spielen.
Dein Oval ist aber strömungstechnisch schon ganz gut.


----------



## underfrange (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Vielen Dank. Also kommt in 70cm unter der Wasserlinie 2 Einläufe die sich diagonal befinden. Verrohrt wird alles mit DN110? Sollten noch Mittelwasserbläufe rein kommen oder braucht man die nicht?


----------



## Zacky (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Hi. Ich habe bei mir 3 Einlaufdüsen in 50er Rohr gemacht. Auf die Wandanschlüsse (Folienflansche) habe ich dann 45° und 90° Winkel aufgebracht, die mit einen Stück Rohr verklebt sind. Ich habe sie jedoch nicht in die Folienflansche eingeklebt, sondern nur gesteckt, so dass ich sie bewegen und auch anders einstellen könnte.
Meine liegen auch in etwa der Tiefe. Den Seitenablauf ( Mittelwasserablauf) bietet sich für die Winterzeit an, wenn der Filter länger oder komplett durchläuft.


----------



## underfrange (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Wozu dient eigentlich der Mittelwasserablauf, bzw. welchen Vorteil hat er? Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das er wegen der Fische ist die im Winter am Boden sind damit die nicht gestört werden????


----------



## Zacky (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Der Seiten- oder Mittelwasserablauf soll dazu dienlich sein, dass du im Winter nicht unbedingt das recht temperatur-stabile Wasser am Boden über die BA's ziehst, sondern eher das Wasser aus der Mitte (bei mir in 1,10m etwa). So können die Fischis die eh am Boden verharren, dass wärmere Wasser und wenig Bewegung genießen. Trotz allem wird es zu geringer Wasservermischung kommen, aber eben nicht so stark. So schließt sich dann auch der Kreis, wenn deine Einläufe unterhalb der Wasserlinie liegen und nicht an der Oberfläche einlaufen und den Teich auskühlen könnten.


----------



## underfrange (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Danke. Dann werde ich auch davon nochmal 2 mit Einplanen.


----------



## Zacky (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

...ein Seitenablauf reicht für gewöhnlich...da du im Winter meistens im reduzierten Betrieb den Teich betreibst... Ich habe bei mir einen Folienflansch 110er als Seitenablauf eingebaut...da geht für den Winter genügend durch...zumindest bei meinen 35 kubik-Teich sind das genug...den Ablazuf habe ich dann mit Putzgaze abgedeckt, damit keine Fischis oder andere Kleintiere "Achterbahn" fahren und dann im Vorfilter landen...


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Nimm doch den skimmer als mittelwassereinlauf. mütze ab und etwas schräg gestell . . . und fertig.


----------



## Zacky (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Nimm doch den skimmer als mittelwassereinlauf. mütze ab und etwas schräg gestell . . . und fertig.



...auch eine Idee... für mich aber nicht relevant, da ich zum Einen kaum ran komme und so erst tauchen müsste, um das Rohr schadlos und schnell aus dem Wandanschluß zu entfernen... und dann wieder im Frühjahr rein... 

ich mache die anderen 3 Schieber zu und den einen Schieber auf... musst du gucken, wie es bei Dir am besten funktioneren würde bzw. was Dir eher gefällt... gehen tut's so natürlich auch


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Nee,nicht rausnehmen. da müßte ich auch tauchen  wird der bogen nicht nur am flansch eingesteckt? ich weiß ja noch nicht wie meine aussehen . . .


----------



## Zacky (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Ja schon, aber ich kann Dir sagen, dass der Bogen - bei mir 110er KG-Rohrstück verklebt mit 2 x 45° PVC-Winkel, ganz schön stramm drin steckt...so einfach von oben mal schnell lösen geht nicht...bei mir jedenfalls...selbst das Steigrohr zum Skimmer habe ich auch nur gesteckt... aber auch das sitzt recht fest

hier mal ein Foto dazu Skimmeranschluß und Seitenablauf


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Dank dir  ich laß mich überaschen . . . wenn da irgendwann mal folie etc. drin sein sollte.


----------



## Joerg (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Hi Uwe,
ich denke du kommst mit den 3 BA sehr gut hin, da du ja auch noch den zusätzlichen Filterteich hast.
Der kann eine Menge an Stoffen binden und reduziert die Belastung des Hauptfilters.
Durch einen BA in Schwerkraft passen schon 18m3 wenn er sauber ist.

Hat man eine zusätzliche Klärstufe, sollte man auch mit der geplanten Umwälzung gut hinkommen.


----------



## underfrange (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Danke Jörg.

Werde sicherheitshalber noch ein paar Einläufe mehr mit Einplanen. So kommen noch 2 Mittelwasserabläufe und noch ein 4. BA mit in den Filterkeller. Dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite  Der Pflanzenfilter soll ja eigentlich keine große Filterfunktion übernehmen...

So jetzt muss nur langsam mal das Wetter mitspielen damit endlich gedroschen werden kann, und dann habe ich Platz für den Aushub


----------



## underfrange (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Es geht los. Haben vorletzten Samstag alles ausgebaggert, und den rest der Woche habe ich damit verbracht die Teichform abzuspaten, und die Versorgungs- und Entsorgungsleitungen zu verlegen, die Bodenabläufe zu installieren und abzudrücken usw... Morgen kommt wenn alles gut geht der Beton für die Bodenplatte. Leider muss ich jetzt dann erst mal 2 bis 3 Wochen Baustop einlegen, da wir eine große Veranstaltung im Ort haben. Anbei mal ein paar erste Bilder. Leider wird der Teich etwas kleiner als geplant. Denke mal das ich alles in allem so an die 50 Kubik kommen werde.


----------



## Joerg (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Hi Uwe,
hast du denn weitere Informationen und Bilder von deinem tollen Vorhaben für uns?


----------



## underfrange (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Hi. Ja Sorry. Natürlich habe ich neue Bilder. werde diese heute Hochladen, da ich krankheitsbedingt (schei... Erkältung) an die Couch gefesselt bin..


----------



## Moonlight (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Mensch Uwe,

da haste ja richtig viel Zeit zum Aktualisieren 

Mandy


----------



## underfrange (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Ja leider.. Würde lieber alles für den Filtereinbau am Wochenende vorbereiten..


----------



## underfrange (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Die Bodenplatte wurde gegossen. Zum Glück ging das mit der Betonpumpe recht zügig  Das Mauern bzw. aufeinandersetzen der Betonschalsteine war eine plagerei bei über 40 Grad.... Auch musste ich noch ein wenig das Loch für den Technikkeller erweitern. Zum Glück hat alles Super hingehauen, und es sind nur 1000l Schweiß geflossen  Auch der Pflanzenfilter wurde grob ausgelegt und trocken mit den Betonschalsteinen "hochgemauert". Alle Leitungen (4 mal BA Hauptteich, 1 Mittenablauf, 1 Mittenablauf der die Pumpe für den Pflanzenfilter speist, 1 Überlauf, 1 Skimmer und die 2 Pumpeneinläufe in den Hauppteich, diagonal angeordnet sowie 1 BA vom Pflanzenfilter, der aber nur zu Reinigungszwecken eingebaut wurde und in den Kanal führt) wurde in DN 100 ausgeführt und Sicherheitshalber Isoliert.


----------



## underfrange (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Hier der Teich vor dem Befüllen der Schalsteine...


----------



## underfrange (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

So nun sollte es an das verfüllen der Betonschalsteine gehen. Leider hat mich mein Maurer etwas versetzt, und ich musste alles selbst in die Hand nehmen. Es stand alles in keinem guten Licht. Am vortag habe ich noch ein paar dokus über schalteine durchgelesen, und da ist einigen beim verfüllen eine Reihe geplatzt, da sie 4 oder mehr Reihen auf einmal füllten... Naja beruhigend das ich ja 9 Reihen auf einmal füllen will.... Also für den absoöluten Notfall noch ein paar Spriese und Balken besorgt, und noch ein paar Helfer mehr organisiert. Also konnte die Betonpumpe kommen NUR an diesem Tag war der allergrößte Sturm und ewig Regen. Als die ersten Helfer 1 Stunde vor der Betonpumpe eintrudelten, war der allergrößte Wolkenbruch. Dann kam die Pumpe, und wer sagt es, es hörte auf zu Regnen und die Sonne kam heraus... PUH hab ich geschwitzt unter der Regenjacke  Also dem Betonpumpenfahrer und dem Fahrer des 2. Betonmischers erst mal ein paar Getränke hingestellt, und dem Pumpenbediener noch ein kleines Trinkgeld gegeben, damit er den Beton extra langsam einlaufen lässt. Und siehe da es Passierte





nichts  Es ging alles gut.


----------



## underfrange (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Also war das gröbste Geschafft. Endlich konnte ich die Filterkammer Isolieren, und den Boden anfangen aufzufüllen. Endlich wurde dann auch die Folie eingeschweißt. So jetzt warte ich noch auf die Biokammer für den Trommler, den ich am Freitag abholen kann. Und wenn das Wetter passt, kann der Schwiegervater noch den Pflanzenfilter verschweißen. Naja ist noch ein wenig Arbeit, und so wie es ausschaut wird es leider nichts mit dem Probebetrieb über den Winter. Aber halb so wild. Die Koi Paddeln im Keller in der IH und fühlen sich wohl.


----------



## underfrange (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

So. jetzt nutze ich die KO Pause und Programmiere noch ein wenig an der Steuerung des Teiches und erstelle einen vorläufigen Schaltplan...  Und endlich kann ich mir noch ein wenig Gedanken bezüglich der noch einzubauenenden Technik machen..


----------



## Moonlight (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Du bist ja ein kleines Faultier ... Beton ankarren lassen, Tzz tzz tzz ... den mischt macht man selbst 

Nee im Ernst, saubere Arbeit. das wird ein Schmuckstück 
Bin richtig neugierig wie er dann fertig aussieht.

Mandy


----------



## underfrange (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Naja Mandy, hättest ja anmischen können  Ne im Ernst die Zeit konnte ich mir Sparen, und so viel mehr kostet es auch nicht


----------



## Joerg (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

Hi Uwe,
das schaut sehr ordentlich aus und die Steuerung bekommst du über den Winter sicher vernünftig hin. 
Da es den Koi in der IH gut geht, besteht ja aktuell kein akuter Handlungsbedarf.

Lass uns bitte an der weiteren Planung und Befüllung des Teichs teilhaben. 
Um die Winterdepression etwas zu mildern wären auch Bildern von den Koi in der IH sehr willkommen.


----------



## LotP (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*

jo, der wird richtige toll! congratz!


----------



## Moonlight (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planungen Koiteich*



underfrange schrieb:


> Naja Mandy, hättest ja anmischen können



Nee laß mal, ich habe schon tonnenweise dieses Jahr den Beton angerührt und verarbeitet. 
Irgendwann muß man auch mal NEIN sagen können 

Mandy


----------

